# Burlap Scarecrow Mask, attempt #3



## Crasher454 (Aug 19, 2019)

This is awesome, are you just using burlap and a glue? I made a mask with burlap and latex and boy is it warm. I may need to make a new one with just burlap because the haunt I work at is inside and hot!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Crasher454 said:


> This is awesome, are you just using burlap and a glue? I made a mask with burlap and latex and boy is it warm. I may need to make a new one with just burlap because the haunt I work at is inside and hot!


You may find just using burlap that the mask will be itchy. You will either want to wear a lightweight fabric face cover, or line your mask with a lightweight lining fabric.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Titanium_Works said:


> This is my third attempt at making a scarecrow mask, and I think I finally got the process down. I still need weather it, but unfortunately this project will be on the back burner for a bit while I finish up some commissions.
> View attachment 722534
> 
> View attachment 722533


Those masks are fantastic. Great job on them.


----------



## Titanium_Works (Oct 4, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> Those masks are fantastic. Great job on them.


Sorry for the late reply, I've been working.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Titanium_Works (Oct 4, 2019)

Crasher454 said:


> This is awesome, are you just using burlap and a glue? I made a mask with burlap and latex and boy is it warm. I may need to make a new one with just burlap because the haunt I work at is inside and hot!


I first draped a piece of soft cotton fabric over the form, and made somewhat of a mask with that. Doing this made the whole mask super comfy. I then built a burlap base on top of the cotton and begin forming the anatomy of the mask with layered burlap and upholstery foam. Doing so allowed me to form such defined brows and cheekbones, as well as the nose. I used primarily hot glue, with some contact cement and CA glue in some spots.


----------



## fowldarr (Sep 25, 2017)

Very cool. I've been looking at making one of these. Can you show us more of the underlying process.


----------



## bobby2003 (Oct 5, 2017)

fowldarr said:


> Very cool. I've been looking at making one of these. Can you show us more of the underlying process.


There is a multipart Youtube video that does a good job of explaining it as well. At least I think it does.









Make A Batman Scarecrow Mask at Home


Make Your Custom Scarecrow Mask with these videos




www.youtube.com


----------

